# First espresso setup



## steveocal (Apr 26, 2012)

I bought a Gaggia Classic a few weeks ago - and yesterday took delivery of a Gaggia MDF


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe you should try and get hold of the Gaggia knockbox for underneath it


----------

